# swell.gr : VW Scirocco 2.0TSi (Enhancement/Zaino Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Last week Swell Detail Store, welcomed a very well cared and pretty VW Scirocco 2.0 TSI for Enhancement/ Zaino Protection Detail.










Claying process:



















Clay had some tar marks and remaining tar spots were removed with Chemical Guys Tarminator, along with some glue residue from stickers.


















....Paint depth Readings....










































Some 50/50's :




























Some before and afters:






















































































Exhaust tips 50/50



















Tool for the job:










LSP time:
After the IPA wipedown, one wipedown with Zaino Z6, Z-AIO and then 2 layers of Z-2 Pro, speeded up with Z-FX and Zaino Clear Seal as a last layer of protecion














































* et .... voilà*
























































































































































































































































































The grippy tyres, were dressed with Z-16

Wheels were sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant

Glass was protected with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant
And trim with Wolf's Chemicals Nano Trim Coat

Thanx for watching, hope you enjoyed

Mike


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Cracking finish mate!! 
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing colour there, thanks for posting ,great detail.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Simply stunning work. I love your premises, how thorough you are with your work and most of all your company name! 'Swell', it's just genius.

Great choice on the Zaino sealant too. It's pretty much all I use now :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

absolutely stunning Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

boomboom said:


> Cracking finish mate!!
> Keep up the good work!!!


Thanx Stelios!



Trip tdi said:


> Thats a amazing colour there, thanks for posting ,great detail.


Thank you Trip



alan_mcc said:


> Simply stunning work. I love your premises, how thorough you are with your work and most of all your company name! 'Swell', it's just genius.
> 
> Great choice on the Zaino sealant too. It's pretty much all I use now :thumb:


Yes I like them neat and tidy.
Thank you mate.



AaronGTi said:


> absolutely stunning Mike


Thanks Aaron!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job Mike. Love that car!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Top job Mike, on a great colour! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks mate 



matzagrin said:


> Great job Mike. Love that car!


Thanks Bruno glad you like it :thumb:



EliteCarCare said:


> Top job Mike, on a great colour! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex , much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job Mike:thumb::thumb:
amazing colour


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Paint depth and the reflections are AMAZING. Well done Mike :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Spot on Mike :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Now that looks great Mike! 

Cheers 

John


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

TheKeano said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks 



dmpoyz said:


> Great job Mike:thumb::thumb:
> amazing colour


Thanks mate 



prokopas said:


> Paint depth and the reflections are AMAZING. Well done Mike :thumb:


Thank you Prokopis 



Racer said:


> Spot on Mike :thumb:


Thanks buddy :thumb:



Johnnyopolis said:


> Now that looks great Mike!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Thanks John ,glad you like it :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..and some fantastic reflections shot..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in love with that photo:argie::argie:



Swell.gr said:


>


Hi Mike,
This is dripping wet. Amazing depth on the colour.
Nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing..and some fantastic reflections shot..


Thank you Tony 



tzotzo said:


> I'm in love with that photo:argie::argie:
> 
> Hi Mike,
> This is dripping wet. Amazing depth on the colour.
> Nice job mate:thumb:


Thanks Nick


----------

